# Amazon Prime won't let me watch free or paid movies



## Marygcoach (6 mo ago)

My TiVo Stream won't let me watch an Amazon Prime movie whether it's free or paid. I keep getting a message of how do I watch this. Then it says to watch the title you have to buy or rent it from the Amazon website or on your mobile device or computer. Please help!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Somewhere within the Prime app there must be a place for you to log in to your Amazon account so it knows it's you (a Prime member or purchased/rented the video). I don't have a TiVo Stream but that's how the Prime app works on other internet streamers. If I'm not logged into Amazon or somehow get kicked out I get those same messages.


----------



## marygcoach_4331 (6 mo ago)

I actually am already logged in. When I choose that show from the TiVo Stream it automatically takes me to what profile I want to open in my Amazon Prime, indicating I'm logged in. Any other fixes for this?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe the Tivo Stream has to also be linked to your account? I had to do that this morning with the Prime App on my Android TV. It gave me a 6 character code (mixture of letters and numbers) and then I had to go to a website address on a mobile device or computer (I think www.Amazon.com/mytv) and type in the code which linked me to my TV. I'd reboot everything before trying again. If it still doesn't work maybe it's just a problem with the TiVo Stream's version of the app. Maybe there's a way to check if you can download an update?


----------



## Marygcoach (6 mo ago)

Unfortunately, I have already linked the Tivo stream to my Prime account so I have ruled that out. As far as the Prime video app goes, it's automatically added to TIVO stream, so there isn't a way I can see to update it.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, Tuesday is Prime Day and deals are starting. Sounds like it's time to dump the TiVo Stream in favor of a Roku, Amazon Fire TV, or Apple TV. I saw a couple of select items (the big Fire Cube and a refurbished Fire Stick) were 50% off this afternoon.


----------



## Lamar Cartwright (9 mo ago)

I have everything linked and have the same problem. I was thinking about FireTV as well. I doubt between the stick and the cube. The https://www.firеsticktricks.com/firestick-4k-vs-fire-tv-cube.html website states not much difference, that I'm ok with. Does anyone have either of two?


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

When I have a problem with an Android app, my "fix" process usually includes doing a force stop on the app, then restarting the app.

Reboot device. Try again.

Clear the storage for the app. Try again.

Uninstall app, then install app. Try again.

You might be able to unlink your account from the device via the Amazon web site. I haven't looked though.


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

This problem cropped up a couple months ago. It's Amazon's fault, not TiVo's.

Amazon changed the terms of their movie purchase and rentals. Long story short, they made it so most devices (like TiVo Stream) can no longer purchase or rent most movies directly. You have to use the Amazon website or app on your phone to make the purchase directly thru Amazon. Once you do that it will then appear in your 'My Stuff' section on the Amazon app on the TiVo Stream.

Original Amazon content and 'Free with Prime' stuff can still be selected and watched without doing this. Apparently Amazon wasn't making quite enough money the other way..


----------

